# Black plastic "frame" around tank cracked in 2 pla



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this something I should be worried about? How much does it aide structural integrity of an aquarium?? :-?


----------



## El Zilcho (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends what sort of tank... if its just a standard rectangle one the plastic strips are often just siliconed on to cover the joins.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a 46 gallon bowfront that I picked up a few years ago at a yard sale. It seems to be the one that Petsmart sells.....not sure of the brand though. I guess I never noticed the cracks before...or maybe I did but didn't pay much attention. The tank isn't leaking so I am gonna assume things are okay!


----------



## Ckac13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Im having the same issue with a 150 i picked up cheap. Im assuming (but not sure) that if its the trim thats cracked its "ok", but the Braces that go front to back would make me real nervous. Mine is cracked on the horizontal trim on the top back, and bottom front. Havent filled it yet, and not sure if its a big deal or not.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Ckac13 said:


> Im having the same issue with a 150 i picked up cheap. Im assuming (but not sure) that if its the trim thats cracked its "ok", but the Braces that go front to back would make me real nervous. Mine is cracked on the horizontal trim on the top back, and bottom front. Havent filled it yet, and not sure if its a big deal or not.


Yep. I gotta crack on top front middle and front bottom left. I had no water leaks as I was filling the tank so I'm just gonna go with it! Good luck to you!


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

CichMama said:


> Yep. I gotta crack on top front middle and front bottom left. I had no water leaks as I was filling the tank so I'm just gonna go with it!


I wouldn't leave it as is, maybe drain some water as a precaution.

I had a rectangular 55g that the piece across the top middle broke. It started out as a crack, and it was "cracked" for a long time, maybe 6 months or so. then one day i woke up and it was broke and there was a nice sized gap between where it had broken, meaning that the glass was flexing....not good. I could actually see that the glass was bowing in the front. I grabbed a ratchet style tie down strap and draped it over the tank in the middle and under the support beams of the stand. Luckily the stand i was using was open, it didn't have doors or anything, it was just 2 x 4's. i started tightening the strap. It started pulling the broken pieces closer together. Made me feel alot better. i left the strap on till i got a new tank just to be sure. Imagine the horror when you hear and see the front glass explode and every thing that follows.   :x  :x that thought alone is enough to make me very cautious.

maybe yours, being a bowfront, is structurally stronger compared to a rectangle, i dunno,... but i'd do something about it soon. Look into getting a whole new plastic trim for the top atleast. i'm not sure about the bottom piece thats cracked. i don't think that would be a concern other than an eyesore.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

jlive said:


> CichMama said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I gotta crack on top front middle and front bottom left. I had no water leaks as I was filling the tank so I'm just gonna go with it!
> ...


Are you referring to the brace that goes from the front of tank to the back?


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

those trim pieces can be acquired. I'd get myself something to put the water and fish into, a big rubbermaid container would do just fine, drain everything over and put new trim pieces on, top and bottom. Why risk everything you have invested for some cheap plastic parts? Not worth it. You'll just need a razor blade to take them off and some silicone to reinstall the new ones. Guys do it all the time when doing DIY backgrounds and what not.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Dook said:


> those trim pieces can be acquired. I'd get myself something to put the water and fish into, a big rubbermaid container would do just fine, drain everything over and put new trim pieces on, top and bottom. Why risk everything you have invested for some cheap plastic parts? Not worth it. You'll just need a razor blade to take them off and some silicone to reinstall the new ones. Guys do it all the time when doing DIY backgrounds and what not.


No fish in it yet....just rocks and substrate......point taken however.


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

> Are you referring to the brace that goes from the front of tank to the back?


Yep, thats the one i'm referring to. Is that one of the ones thats are cracked?


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

jlive said:


> > Are you referring to the brace that goes from the front of tank to the back?
> 
> 
> Yep, thats the one i'm referring to. Is that one of the ones thats are cracked?


Nope. I definitely would not set up tank if that were the case.


----------

